# The Uber Boost Game



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Uber's “consecutive boost” program is back-firing. 

Uber's goal was to keep drivers from cherry-picking trips. To get the boost….drivers must take ALL trips requested.

In the beginning the boost numbers in Colorado were enough to keep most drivers playing the game. $10-$13 per 3 trips.

Uber has now reduced the boosts to $4-$7 per 3 trips. Not worth taking the garbage. Long distance pick-ups, Express Pools, bad areas, etc. 

Here is my question……

Does Uber really think that drivers are stupid and unable to do the math? 

Last night I drove 5.30 hours, ignored the $4.50 boost, picked my trips carefully and made $248.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Uber's "consecutive boost" program is back-firing.
> 
> Uber's goal was to keep drivers from cherry-picking trips. To get the boost&#8230;.drivers must take ALL trips requested.
> 
> ...


Yes, they do.

Lyft does Streaks, same thing.

Kind of like how you will go to the same coffee place over and over because you have a punchcard. Humans don't like to leave money on the table, even if it is only $4.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Drivers are that stupid and can’t do the math. Look at how many posts around here talk about how they have no problem doing pool rides and what not. There are millions of brain dead ants out there doing the Queen’s bidding not realizing how little they are making if anything at all


----------

